#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μειώνονται τα δίδακτρα στο Ελληνικό Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο (ΕΑΠ)

## Xάρης

Μειώνονται τα δίδακτρα στο Ελληνικό Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο (ΕΑΠ):
500€ για τα προπτυχιακά / ενότητα*650€* για τα μεταπτυχιακά / ενότητα

----------

